# Shabbat ShaLOWm



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks to John @ 20squared for getting me all the stuff I needed VERY quickly.

Fronts went in yesterday, hopefully going to get the rears done on Tuesday. Bags over FKs on a Silver MK5 Rabbit w/ EasyStreet management.

Fronts with no modification - should be able to go a touch lower:









Trunk setup -- sorry for crappy quality, better pictures coming soon.


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice :thumbup:

Whip out your camera


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice, but I still hate you.

No seriously, it looks awesome. Hopefully I get to see it live this weekend. 

Mazel Tov!!!


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

very nice man. trunk setup looks clean an' tight

air is taking over our horrid streets one mkv at a time :beer:


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

looks good. what wheels are those?


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Glad to see what we talked about all finished! See you at the meet this week. :beer:


btw it's Cory.


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

sirswank said:


> looks good. what wheels are those?


BBS RM500's - 17x8 et35



Do Werk said:


> Glad to see what we talked about all finished! See you at the meet this week. :beer:
> 
> 
> btw it's Cory.


oh hurro. hopefully the rears are in by friday. if not ill just air out the front. :laugh:


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Face down ass up :laugh:


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

air is done -- more pictures tomorrow when i find my USB cable:


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

Looks great. Are you notched yet?


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

AlexsVR6 said:


> Looks great. Are you notched yet?


Thanks -- no notch yet though.


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

more shots. ill get some of the trunk setup tomorrow as well.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

nice setup, i like the compressor setup


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

just some updates after being notched and trunk done.


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

Damn dude thats nice make me wish i spent more time on my false floor so i could make it look great like yours, but whatever the way i have mine is simple and easy to access.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

very nice and props on the trunk coming out so clean:thumbup:


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

Looks super clean. love the trunk, think i might do something similar with my tank :beer:

By the way I LOVE your wheels :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

hey man, here few pics of the notch. sorry was unable to send them to you over email.
[URL=http://img530.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img530/1401/img8177h.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img688.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img688/1718/img8182r.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img837.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img837/5947/img8179v.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

looks great, matt!


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks everyone.

yeah the trunk we had to make adjustments on the cuts a few times. i want to get another stock trunk carpet and do something a bit different to it as well.

thanks for the notch again dude -- looks so clean.


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

Just some updates.

Got these wheels on for H2O (going to be refinishing them over the winter, but wanted a surprise at the show).




























Also received these in the mail the other day.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks Good!


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Stigy said:


> Also received these in the mail the other day.


umpkin:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

One more update with flow controls installed. I only installed them on the exhaust ports of the manifolds since I would still prefer the car to air up quickly just in case of emergency.


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

The car looks really good man :thumbup:.

I love my slam xl's and I am sure you will also :beer:


----------



## SouthFlEuros (Oct 15, 2010)

where can i pick up some flow controls?


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

Kevin @ AAC has ones that splice into the airline: http://www.airassisted.com/Air-Mana...ow-Controls-Flow-Controls/c2_52_56/index.html

The ones I got are threaded (3/8"): http://www.coastpneumatics.com/displayitem.php?keyword=NAS3200-N03

My application is seen in this picture ... Mine only went on the exhaust ports of the manifold because I only wanted to air out slowly. I have no desire to air up slowly because if its an emergency situation I want to be able to air up as quickly as possible.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

SouthFlEuros said:


> where can i pick up some flow controls?


Are you looking for fill or dump controls? PM me if you please.

These also work awesome. They thread right in to the exhaust port and use the dials to adjust speed.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

@eurotrsh
Do they also work as mufflers?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Stigy said:


> Kevin @ AAC has ones that splice into the airline: http://www.airassisted.com/Air-Mana...ow-Controls-Flow-Controls/c2_52_56/index.html
> 
> The ones I got are threaded (3/8"): http://www.coastpneumatics.com/displayitem.php?keyword=NAS3200-N03
> 
> My application is seen in this picture ... Mine only went on the exhaust ports of the manifold because I only wanted to air out slowly. I have no desire to air up slowly because if its an emergency situation I want to be able to air up as quickly as possible.


That is a great addition. :thumbup:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

OffLineR said:


> @eurotrsh
> Do they also work as mufflers?


Yessir.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

I can bought one of these instead of a muffler than.
Thanks mate.


----------



## SouthFlEuros (Oct 15, 2010)

eurotrsh said:


> Are you looking for fill or dump controls? PM me if you please.
> 
> These also work awesome. They thread right in to the exhaust port and use the dials to adjust speed.


those are nice.. its for dumps and to make it less noisy.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

SouthFlEuros said:


> those are nice.. its for dumps and to make it less noisy.


Thats what you want then.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Can you adjust it to flow all the air out like it wasn't there or there is at least a degree of flow control in any case?

Sorry for my English


----------

